# Changed headers now Engine Clicking?



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I changed out the headers in my car to my pacesetters today and now I am hearing a clicking noise from my drivers side engine. I instantly thought it was my rocker arms either not getting oil or hitting the valve cover. I did not do anything with the valve cover. So I check the oil and it was at regular level. Then pulled the valve cover and it had fine oil flow through it and the rocker arms were torqued to spec. When I drive the car and it warms up there is no sound from it except between about 1100-2000 rpm. Any ideas?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you have headers before, or the factory manifolds? If you went from manifolds to headers, you will hear more noise, especially ticking type noise. Double check for leaks at the head and the flange at the cats just to make sure.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:agree

Keep checking and re-torquing the header bolts to spec if you've just put them on. You could be hearing a leak at the manifold flange. I was always told to keep a close eye on header bolts for the first 1,000-1,500 miles after installation.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mongoose said:


> I changed out the headers in my car to my pacesetters today and now I am hearing a clicking noise from my drivers side engine. I instantly thought it was my rocker arms either not getting oil or hitting the valve cover. I did not do anything with the valve cover. So I check the oil and it was at regular level. Then pulled the valve cover and it had fine oil flow through it and the rocker arms were torqued to spec. When I drive the car and it warms up there is no sound from it except between about 1100-2000 rpm. Any ideas?




A very slight ticking sound is normal with headers. You will notice it even more if you never had headers on a car before.

But it can also be an exhaust leak
. Make sure the engine is cool and then retighten them. After a few minutes of running time. Check the bolts again


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just installed SLP headers this weekend and the drivers side rear area has the ticking sound from idle to 2000 rpm range. I chock it up to the noisey LS1 valvetrain. I also didnt have it stock but a slight noise after a canned tune. stock tuned it again it went away, retuned it and it came back, but now it is alot more noticable. But then again it maybe be more noticable to me because it is my car and you just seem to home in on it and it will drive ya crazy


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I checked around more during the day and the sound is actually the heat shield protecting what I believe is the computer for the breaking. It is a little loose hitting the headers then hitting back on the inside of the engine bay. Do you guys think if I used Dynomat and protected the computer box it would be just as good?


----------



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

well with headers its normal to have an exhaust leak which will cause the yicking or clicking. different brands of headers are better than others and different gaskets are better than others. your probably better off with a mr.gasket copper gasket, mine were $26 from jegs for a 67 goat. butput your hands down next to the header where it seals with the head and if its leaking you will feel it. hope this helps


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Mongoose said:


> I checked around more during the day and the sound is actually the heat shield protecting what I believe is the computer for the breaking. It is a little loose hitting the headers then hitting back on the inside of the engine bay. Do you guys think if I used Dynomat and protected the computer box it would be just as good?


Are you talking about this heat shield?









I wouldn't replace the heat shield with dynamat if that's what you are asking. Dynamat isn't really made for heat isolation, it's meant to deaden vibrations in metal panels. I'm not sure how it would hold up to the heat. I would probably figure out a way to better secure the heat shield so it doesn't move any more.


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey when i got mine done i heard a clicking and a spark plug wasnt in all the way could be that


----------



## Sheila (Mar 8, 2017)

We had to have our headers re-coated with chrome ceramic and now we are hearing a ticking sound on both sides. Any ideas?


----------

